# FSU Rod- Custom Spinning rod work



## NKlamerus (Jan 4, 2016)

My coworker wants a custom rod 9' or 8'6" that's gold, with garnet wrap. 2 peice. 

The St. Croix WRS86MF2 is the perfect rod action and speed. Rod will be used for bass and inshore. Most likely paired with a Stradic 4k or Stella. 

He contacted someone in destin; and the builder wanted him to order all the parts on his own, and then deliver them so he can build it. 

He wants something simpler, willing to pay 300 or so for everything. Doesnt want to order parts just wants to drop off money and pick up the rod.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

I'd like to see something like this in a 7.5 spinning rod! My son would love to have a FSU rod! Keep me in the loop!


----------



## NKlamerus (Jan 4, 2016)

Jason said:


> I'd like to see something like this in a 7.5 spinning rod! My son would love to have a FSU rod! Keep me in the loop!


Absolutely bud!


----------



## Sunshine17 (Dec 11, 2009)

+1, I would also like to know. Want to get my dad one.


----------



## R33lF1sh3r88 (Feb 12, 2014)

NKlamerus said:


> My coworker wants a custom rod 9' or 8'6" that's gold, with garnet wrap. 2 peice.
> 
> The St. Croix WRS86MF2 is the perfect rod action and speed. Rod will be used for bass and inshore. Most likely paired with a Stradic 4k or Stella.
> 
> ...


You should contact thi number(251) 509 4534, his name is Tyler. Great kid and awesome work. Took a rod to him and had it back in a week. Ask you what you want and gets things done. He will ask you what you want material wise and pick it up himself for you.


----------



## NKlamerus (Jan 4, 2016)

R33lF1sh3r88 said:


> You should contact thi number(251) 509 4534, his name is Tyler. Great kid and awesome work. Took a rod to him and had it back in a week. Ask you what you want and gets things done. He will ask you what you want material wise and pick it up himself for you.


He have a buisness name or just doing it on the side?

And should I tell him you sent me?

Assuming he is in pCola?


----------



## R33lF1sh3r88 (Feb 12, 2014)

He doesn't have a business name. He is actually a younger guy 18 I believe about to graduate high school and has been doing it for 3-4 years now. He is located in Daphne about 5 minutes do it of the bass pro shop. Of you would like yes you can tell him Wayne sent you. When you contact him he can also text you some pics of rods that he has done.


----------



## 49913 (Apr 18, 2014)

Well, since you asked. I don't know about the gold blank though.


----------



## 49913 (Apr 18, 2014)

a little more.


----------



## 49913 (Apr 18, 2014)

But to be realistic, that rod as pictured is 375. And your friend is talking about a much more expensive blank.


----------



## Magic Mike (Jun 30, 2009)

I actually thought that too... That's asking for a fairly cheap wrap job with that blank... and you know he'll want nice guides & reel seat


----------



## 49913 (Apr 18, 2014)

Magic Mike said:


> I actually thought that too... That's asking for a fairly cheap wrap job with that blank... and you know he'll want nice guides & reel seat


 The SCIII version of that blank is 150 bucks, and the SCV is a whopping 215.


----------



## Smitty81 (Sep 19, 2012)

Sent you a PM


----------

